# Guess what it is?



## myko5 (Jan 8, 2011)

I guess you could say its my version of a smoke picture, although I didn't have any smoke to use. Needless to say, I was quite bored and screwing around with the camera.


----------



## rainking (Jan 8, 2011)

Cotton or polyester?


----------



## myko5 (Jan 8, 2011)

rainking said:


> Cotton or polyester?


 
nope, although I guess the background might be.


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 8, 2011)

Water?  Looks like the photo might be rotated 180 degrees too.


----------



## Undo (Jan 8, 2011)

Hm...I was thinking that it might be water as well.


----------



## myko5 (Jan 9, 2011)

yea, it is actually water, coming out of a dehumidifier. Beach towel thrown up behind it just because it was in front of a window. The towel had some circles on it that kinda look like lights in the B&W version.


----------



## tammiethaler (Jan 10, 2011)

smoke of cigerette...???


----------



## myko5 (Jan 10, 2011)

tammiethaler said:


> smoke of cigerette...???


 
curious to how you got that wrong since the post right before yours hints at the exact answer.


----------



## MichiganFarts (Jan 10, 2011)

myko5 said:


> tammiethaler said:
> 
> 
> > smoke of cigerette...???
> ...




An exploding golf ball?


----------



## myko5 (Jan 10, 2011)

MichiganFarts said:


> myko5 said:
> 
> 
> > tammiethaler said:
> ...


 

yes!


----------



## franknl (Mar 19, 2011)

it is Dust???????????


----------



## Frequency (Mar 20, 2011)




----------

